# canción ciudadana



## DanielB

Hallo ich brauche Hilfe bei einer Übersetzung,
wie kann ich 
*canción ciudadana 
*

übersetzen? Chanson, Stadtlied? Ich kenne kein Musikgenre Stadtlied

Grüsse
Daniel


----------



## sokol

Es handelt sich um eine "städtische" Volksliedgattung?

Falls ja - sowas gibt es; so ist ja etwa das Wienerlied berühmt: "Wienerlied" hat aber natürlich den Charakter eines eigenen Genres - und ich vermute fast, dasselbe könnte auch für Canción ciudadana zutreffen?
Oder was ist der genauere Kontext dazu?


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Es ist eine alternative, um den *Tango *zu bezeichnen, indem man ihn von den Volksliedern auf dem Land abgrenzt. Für eine idiomatische Übersetzung seid aber ihr Muttersprachler zuständig 

Viele Grüße


----------



## DanielB

Das dachte ich mir schon, aber es ist ja nicht nur der Tango gemeint, sondern auch Milonga,   Candombe usw..

aber BuenosAiresMusik, wie Wienermusik klingt nicht so gut

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Doktor Faustus

*Tango, Milonga* *und Rancheras*, dann Schluss, denn Candombe, Murga u.a. Afrogenren werden zur Volksmusik des Rio de La Plata gezählt.

De nada, salu2


----------



## sokol

Es handelt sich also um die städtischen Volksliedgattungen von Buenos Aires  - gut zu wissen.

In diesem Fall müsste man wohl einen Begriff erfinden - ausser, es gibt schon einen: der Milonga-Artikel in der dt. Wiki bietet jedenfalls keinen an (und ich kenn mich bei Musik auch selbst zu wenig aus, um wirklich helfen zu können).

Mögliche (wenn auch nicht sehr elegante) Umschreibungen wären:

Volksliedkultur von Buenos Aires
Buenosairensische Liedkultur
Urbane (Tanz)Liedkultur von Buenos Aires
usw.

Keiner dieser Vorschläge gefällt mir selbst - wie gesagt: wenn es noch keinen Begriff dafür gibt, müsste man einen erfinden ... oder auch einfach den *Originalbegriff verwenden *(nur in Rechtschreibung angepasst, also mit Grossbuchstaben):

Canción Ciudadana

-> Diesen Begriff bei erster Erwähnung erklären und dann weiter ohne irgendeine Erklärung verwenden wäre vielleicht die beste Lösung.
Schliesslich macht man dasselbe auch mit "Wienerlied" - bzw. zumindest die norwegische Wiki-Version verwendet den Begriff, und Google bringt ebenso englische Websites, die "Wienerlied" unübersetzt verwenden.


----------

